# La mia amata è bisex e credo conduca una doppia vita ...



## Tyszui (29 Agosto 2012)

*La mia amata è bisex e credo conduca una doppia vita ...*

Ciao a tutti,

sono nuovo del forum. 

Convivo da circa 3 anni con la persona che più mi ha reso felice ed orgoglioso di essere amato al mondo.

Il problema è che non è da sola...c'è un'altra lei, lesbica! Pur non avendo prove provate di tradimento, so per certo che ha avuto sbandate per altre ragazze: mi è infatti capitato di leggere una mail che ha inviato lo scorso anno ad una "nostra" amica in cui le diceva di aver subito moltissimo il suo fascino e che era disposta a mettere in dubbio le "pseudo certezze" (=me) che si era creata nel tempo.

Purtroppo, non è stato l'unico caso...non ho qualcosa di similmente "concreto" ma so che questo non è stato un caso isolato. 

Ho deciso che non era il caso di troncare il rapporto per questo motivo, perchè immagino sia naturale che lei, essendo bisex, possa cercare cose che da me non potrà mai avere. Ho anche letto delle conversazioni con delle sue amiche in cui dice "io amo il mio ragazzo, so che è lui la persona con cui voglio stare e con cui voglio passare il resto della mia vita", ma ahimè questa frase era sempre seguita da "però allo stesso tempo non voglio negare una parte di me".

Allora ho provato a discutere con lei della cosa e provare a trattare il tema a livello "di coppia": visto che lei è l'unica persona con cui ho mai fatto sesso (alla veneranda età di 30 anni...) avevo pensato che dei "menage a trois" potessere essere un modo adulto e di coppia di risolvere sia la mia che la sua curiosità.

Purtroppo ha detto che "non è pronta" e che non vuole "dividermi con nessun'altra"...ma ho l'impressione che questo sia solo egoismo e sia sotto sotto una maniera per continuare ad avere due vite parallele. In fondo è quello che chiede a me:"se farai sesso con qualcun'altra, soffrirò, ma in fondo sotto sotto sarò rincuorata, perchè è innaturale fare sesso solo con una persona nella vita, e meglio farlo adesso che quando avremo dei figli", dice sempre lei...

Come posso impostare un matrimonio ed eventualmente la nascita/crescita di figli con una persona per la quale la nostra coppia non è il tutto sentimentale?

Scusate se mi sono dilungato troppo...sono molto interessato a commenti/esperienze simili vissute da voi forumisti!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> sono nuovo del forum.
> 
> ...


Semplice...considera il suo rapporto con le donne come qualcosa di solo suo...
e vivi per le cose solo vostre...no?
A me al tuo posto la cosa mi divertirebbe non poco, ma so che lei mi spaccherebbe la testa per aver ravanato nelle sue mails no?

E credimi se un giorno si sentirà pronta per giocare con te e un'amica i vantaggi per te saranno enormi...
Però tieni conto che se l'amica è lesbica il suo interesse a giocare con te è praticamente nullo...no?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice...considera il suo rapporto con le donne come qualcosa di solo suo...
> e vivi per le cose solo vostre...no?
> A me al tuo posto la cosa mi divertirebbe non poco, ma so che lei mi spaccherebbe la testa per aver ravanato nelle sue mails no?
> 
> ...



Non ho risposto al 3D perchè voglio un po rasserenarmi  magari dopo scrivo qualcosa.

Ma intanto rispondo a te, staminchia!! e le regole le deve dettare soltanto lei? e che cazzo conte!!


----------



## demoralizio (29 Agosto 2012)

La bisessualità esiste o è solo un percorso verso l'omosessualità? Non è una domanda retorica, è che proprio non l'ho mai capito!

So che bisognerebbe esserci in mezzo per parlare, ma io quella situazione non la delinerei come tradimento.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> La bisessualità esiste o è solo un percorso verso l'omosessualità? Non è una domanda retorica, è che proprio non l'ho mai capito!
> 
> So che bisognerebbe esserci in mezzo per parlare, ma io quella situazione non la delinerei come tradimento.





staminchia! ma lo pensi perchè sei un maschio o perchè ancora devi svegliarti ? 


Tradimento= minchia -figa ? o figa-minchia?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho risposto al 3D perchè voglio un po rasserenarmi  magari dopo scrivo qualcosa.
> 
> Ma intanto rispondo a te, staminchia!! e le regole le deve dettare soltanto lei? e che cazzo conte!!


Non capisco...
Ma tu preferisci una moglie saffica o una aviofila?
Perchè se hai l'aviofila...sappilo...il matrimonio non le toglie certo la passione eh? 
E quando sarà comare....avrà sempre al'augello in tasca eh?

Poi nei giochini a tre mi spiace c'è sempre uno che guida...altrimenti si finisce tutti e tre a patrasso eh?

SO che sei siculo...
e ti salvi...

Ma sappilo da noi al nord...
e chiedilo agli altri...
le comanda lore eh?

E se ti capita la moglie comandona
hai un unico destino 
quello di passare la vita a dire
si cara hai ragione
si cara si
si cara va bene
si cara adesso lo faccio

Da cui credere ubbidire combattere.

Poi non sai i disastri eh?
C'era uno al mio paese che voleva sfuggire la sorte e si è preso la donna dal sud...
Incredibile lui è messo peggio di noi...eh?


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> La bisessualità esiste o è solo un percorso verso l'omosessualità? Non è una domanda retorica, è che proprio non l'ho mai capito!
> 
> So che bisognerebbe esserci in mezzo per parlare, ma io quella situazione non la delinerei come tradimento.


esiste e non porta all'omosessualità.
Sono cose assolutamente diverse.
te lo dico per esperienza personale.
E credo che nessuno qui metta in mezzo la mia eterosessualità.


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Agosto 2012)

*ahaha*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho risposto al 3D perchè voglio un po rasserenarmi  magari dopo scrivo qualcosa.
> 
> Ma intanto rispondo a te, staminchia!! e le regole le deve dettare soltanto lei? e che cazzo conte!!



embè...quando ce vo ce vo....


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Agosto 2012)

fatemi un riassunto.


questa Ciovine alla richiesta del ragazzo: Lo facciamo a tre, per scendere ad un compromesso, si è rifiutata perchè se vuole gestire da sola la relazione con la sua amica ?


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> esiste e non porta all'omosessualità.
> Sono cose assolutamente diverse.
> te lo dico per esperienza personale.
> E credo che nessuno qui metta in mezzo la mia eterosessualità.


che tesoro..


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> esiste e non porta all'omosessualità.
> Sono cose assolutamente diverse.
> te lo dico per esperienza personale.
> E credo che nessuno qui metta in mezzo la mia eterosessualità.




Io la metto in dubbio. E se vuoi dare dimostrazioni oscuro è disponibile.  Mi fido soltanto di lui.. io.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> staminchia! ma lo pensi perchè sei un maschio o perchè ancora devi svegliarti ?
> 
> 
> Tradimento= minchia -figa ? o figa-minchia?


Allora parlo io che le cose le so...
Se in un rapporto saffico una delle due indossa la mutanda fallica...è tradimento...perchè hanno velleità falliche capisci e rischi di finire in mezzo al sandwich...perchè finchè tu stai prendendo una alla pecorina non ti guardi le spalle e l'altra arriva con addosso le mutande falliche e ti penetra...e resti incastrato fra due donne e ti senti una carrozza di un treno no? e inizi a dire ciuf ciuf...cosa mi sta capitando?

Se invece le saffiche giocano senza ausili fallici...allora non è tradimento eh?
Ma confidenze tra amiche...

Pensa solo alla magia e all'incanto...torni a casa dal lavoro e vedi sul divano queste due donne nude che si scambiano effusioni...non è coma quando torni a casa e la trovi con un marochin nel culo eh?

Pensa...Ultimo che vai lì e dici...ah che adorabili maialine...adesso piatto ricco mi ci ficco...no?

Pensa solo se loro due si ribellano e ti legano ad una sedia e ti dicono adesso tu guardare ma non toccare...noi due adesso riusciremo a farti godere senza toccarti...sei pronto per il lesbo show piccioncino?


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> La bisessualità esiste o è solo un percorso verso l'omosessualità? Non è una domanda retorica, è che proprio non l'ho mai capito!
> 
> So che bisognerebbe *esserci in mezzo* per parlare, ma io quella situazione non la delinerei come tradimento.


per il neretto:  a "sandwich?"


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io la metto in dubbio. E se vuoi dare dimostrazioni oscuro è disponibile.  Mi fido soltanto di lui.. io.


Ma secondo me Oscuro ha una sessualità retrograda no?
Per cui si ritrova a 40 anni a parlare di mutande, cazzi, culi e fighe come ne parlavamo all'asilo no?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> fatemi un riassunto.
> 
> 
> questa Ciovine alla richiesta del ragazzo: Lo facciamo a tre, per scendere ad un compromesso, si è rifiutata perchè se vuole gestire da sola la relazione con la sua amica ?


Buh! forse lei ha un'altra, lui crede, ma comunque lei dice che buh! nun se deve fare ne questo ne un trio, altrimenti se nasce un figlio che se fa ? 

Intanto lei se fa l'altra... lui guarda come n'assatanato e vorrebbe fare il trio fregandosene dei figli e volendo vivere il presente. 

Forse.... o forse buh!


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> sono nuovo del forum.
> 
> ...


non farti troppe domande. goditela..  una donna xcosì mi ecctita da morire:sonar::sonar:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora parlo io che le cose le so...
> Se in un rapporto saffico una delle due indossa la mutanda fallica...è tradimento...perchè hanno velleità falliche capisci e rischi di finire in mezzo al sandwich...perchè finchè tu stai prendendo una alla pecorina non ti guardi le spalle e l'altra arriva con addosso le mutande falliche e ti penetra...e resti incastrato fra due donne e ti senti una carrozza di un treno no? e inizi a dire ciuf ciuf...cosa mi sta capitando?
> 
> Se invece le saffiche giocano senza ausili fallici...allora non è tradimento eh?
> ...



Una domanda le vorrei porre, ma quando parli di pecorina intendi il culo? se la risposta è no le rivolgo una domanda, se tradisco soltanto di culo ( non il mioooo) fu tradimento?


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Buh! forse lei ha un'altra, lui crede, ma comunque lei dice che buh! nun se deve fare ne questo ne un trio, altrimenti se nasce un figlio che se fa ?
> 
> Intanto lei se fa l'altra... lui guarda come n'assatanato e vorrebbe fare il trio fregandosene dei figli e volendo vivere il presente.
> 
> Forse.... o forse buh!



Grazie Ultimo.


a sta storia non mi regge la pompa. la mollo.


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Una domanda le vorrei porre, ma quando parli di pecorina intendi il culo? se la risposta è no le rivolgo una domanda, se tradisco soltanto di culo ( non il mioooo) fu tradimento?



ahahahah


----------



## demoralizio (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> staminchia! ma lo pensi perchè sei un maschio o perchè ancora devi svegliarti ?
> 
> 
> Tradimento= minchia -figa ? o figa-minchia?



Non lo so Ultimo, a me del (mio) tradimento mi da fastidio il fatto di essere preso per il culo, il sotterfugio, la cosa di nascosto che per me significa anche una grossa mancanza di rispetto e di complicità. Non il fatto di esplorare la propria sessualità.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Grazie Ultimo.
> 
> 
> a sta storia non mi regge la pompa. la mollo.


Prego  contentissimo di esserle stato utile madame 

Mollo anche io.


----------



## demoralizio (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> esiste e non porta all'omosessualità.
> Sono cose assolutamente diverse.
> te lo dico per esperienza personale.
> E credo che nessuno qui metta in mezzo la mia eterosessualità.


Perfect!


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> sono nuovo del forum.
> 
> ...



sono daccordo con il conte sul considerare queste cose solo sue....sue cose che non intaccano il vostro modo di esistere come coppia...

però se vuoi prorpio partecipare...a questa sua doppia vita...potresti proporle di giocare in due su di lei..
di partecipare attivamente con lei ma passivamente nei confronti dell'altra se non si sente pronta a "dividerti"....
che poi...
potresti spiegarle che mica ti divide..tu resti solo suo...pur magari concedendo qualche carezza all'altra...
magari da cosa nasce cosa...


chissa potrebbe nascere una bella intesa...


cmq
ripeto a te ciò che dissi ad un altro utente con un "problema"simile...

che culo che hai...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Non lo so Ultimo, a me del (mio) tradimento mi da fastidio il fatto di essere preso per il culo, il sotterfugio, la cosa di nascosto che per me significa anche una grossa mancanza di rispetto e di complicità. Non il fatto di esplorare la propria sessualità.



Ti stai arrampicando sugli specchi o sbaglio? o devo dedurne che la tua donna o tutti i traditori prima devono mandare una lettera raccomandata e magari con ricevuta di ritorno?

E comunque la mia era una maniera per fare una battuta scherzando, nonostante l'esempio era secondo me azzeccato.


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> esiste e non porta all'omosessualità.
> Sono cose assolutamente diverse.
> te lo dico per esperienza personale.
> E credo che nessuno qui metta in mezzo la mia eterosessualità.



e non dire accussI', sembra che ti sia portata a letto tutti quelli del forum


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> sono nuovo del forum.
> 
> ...


Ciao Tyszui!

La coppia è spesso un grosso problema anche quando è composta da meno di tre persone.
E non importa davvero quanto anticrittogamico tu creda di avere mischiato al sangue che ti scorre nelle vene, perchè certi funghi, prima o poi si attaccano prima alla tua pelle, e successivamente di divorano nella loro parvenza di vegetale innocuità, mentre, invece, sono scaltri eterotrofi.
E la donna che freme per l'altra donna null'altro è che il fungo che mai abbraccerà stabilmente un'alga come te per formare un resistentissimo lichene, tale da colonnizzare anche le più alte vette dell'Himalaya, perchè ha natura incostante ed cangiante piuttosto che costantemente smezzata in agganci virili e lascive gineceate.
L'accoppiamento non è un trenino della felicità con montoni e pecorelle perennemente roteanti in un girotondo di mani l'una callosa e cavernosa e l'altra muliebre e falloppa, egli è altresì una dissociazione temporanea e con andamento alterno di svenevolezze autoerotiche specchiate e di intrusioni di purpuree lance tremolanti.
L'alternanza non è coesistenza, ma inconciliabilità.

Egli è una battaglia di Lepanto che mai si risolve tra una conservazione filogeneticamente corretta ed una protervia di incartapecoramenti ammantati di beche romantiche quando invece sono solamente un Epicuro vestito da satiro che balla nudo intorno al fuoco.

Chi potrà mai essere felice, essendosi a lungo sentito in Barkhorn di un Hartmann, suo commilitone e battibile sfidante, risvegliatosi già vecchio e decrepito ben prima che Orville e Wilbur nascessero ed in in luogo lontanissimo da Kitty Hawk?

Comunque, buona fortuna!

Ciao!


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *esiste* e non porta all'omosessualità.
> Sono cose assolutamente diverse.
> te lo dico per esperienza personale.
> E credo che nessuno qui metta in mezzo la mia eterosessualità.


e secondo ma...

azzardo...

così magari mi dicono "frocia"per la seconda volta...

è insita in ognuno di noi....è latente...
può non venire fuori mai per tanti e tanti motivi...come puo venire fuori subito....

soprattutto nella donna....


e nemmeno io metto in dubbio ma mia eterosessualità......ne mie ne delle altre....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e non dire accussI', sembra che ti sia portata a letto tutti quelli del forum


Ma riesci a capire la gravità di quello che hai scritto?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono daccordo con il conte sul considerare queste cose solo sue....sue cose che non intaccano il vostro modo di esistere come coppia...
> 
> però se vuoi prorpio partecipare...a questa sua doppia vita...potresti proporle di giocare in due su di lei..
> di partecipare attivamente con lei ma passivamente nei confronti dell'altra se non si sente pronta a "dividerti"....
> ...



Annù senza che te la prenda... ritorna a dormire su.


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono daccordo con il conte sul considerare queste cose solo sue....sue cose che non intaccano il vostro modo di esistere come coppia...
> 
> però se vuoi prorpio partecipare...a questa sua doppia vita...potresti proporle di giocare in due su di lei..
> di partecipare attivamente con lei ma passivamente nei confronti dell'altra se non si sente pronta a "dividerti"....
> ...


annù embè?...

sul fatto che il nostro amico abbia culo approvo


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma riesci a capire la gravità di quello che hai scritto?



Mi sono spiegata male perchè volevo proprio difendere il contrario.

L ho fatto con una battuta proprio perchè so voleva affermare il contraio.

e mi scuso se ho dato l impressione opposta. mille volte.:unhappy:


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> sono nuovo del forum.
> 
> ...


certi uomini nascono con la camicia


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> *Mi sono spiegata male perchè volevo proprio difendere il contrario.*


Si si.... intanto ora le hai messo delle idee in testa


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> certi uomini nascono con la camicia



Celentano Pozzetto...


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si si.... intanto ora le hai messo delle idee in testa


E secondo te, Tebe ha bisogno di essere stimolata proprio da me con quel vulcano che ha nel cervello


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Annù senza che te la prenda... *ritorna a dormire su*.


non sono io quella che dorme.....


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> sono nuovo del forum.
> 
> ...



Lei è fatta così o lo accetti o  lasci...
Che sia bisex non vuol dire che voglia fare sesso a tre...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegata male perchè volevo proprio difendere il contrario.
> 
> L ho fatto con una battuta proprio perchè so voleva affermare il contraio.
> 
> e mi scuso se ho dato l impressione opposta. mille volte.:unhappy:


Veramente mi sembrava chiaro fosse una battuta. Io stavo per metterci l'aggiunta......


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non sono io quella che dorme.....


quoto :up:  

:smile:annuccia è molto sveglia ed arguta.....


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> quoto :up:
> 
> :smile:annuccia è molto sveglia ed arguta.....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Veramente mi sembrava chiaro fosse una battuta. Io stavo per metterci l'aggiunta......



Infatti io scherzavo, spero che micio... adesso lo abbia capito, mi preoccupavo per gli utenti masculi del forum io,  miii se mettiamo certe idee a tebastra e chi si salva ?


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho risposto al 3D perchè voglio un po rasserenarmi  magari dopo scrivo qualcosa.
> 
> Ma intanto rispondo a te, staminchia!! e le regole le deve dettare soltanto lei? e che cazzo conte!!



Non mi sembra detti regole ma esponga solo ció che vuole o non vuole...
e lui è libero di accettare o rifiutare non è in galera..


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> E secondo te, Tebe ha bisogno di essere stimolata proprio da me con quel vulcano che ha nel cervello



Assolutamente no! ( anche se sono sicuro che lei madame ...... :rotfl


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Celentano Pozzetto...


no Totò nel film "Totò Fabrizi e i giovani d'oggi"


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegata male perchè volevo proprio difendere il contrario.
> 
> L ho fatto con una battuta proprio perchè so voleva affermare il contraio.
> 
> e mi scuso se ho dato l impressione opposta. mille volte.:unhappy:


Ma per cosa ti scusi si capiva che era ironico oltre più hai messo anche la faccina:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non mi sembra detti regole ma esponga solo ció che vuole o non vuole...
> e lui è libero di accettare o rifiutare non è in galera..



Bhe la tua è un'opinione, la mia anche.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe la tua è un'opinione, la mia anche.



Mammina 
Ma che hai mangiato stamattina pane e allegria?:rotfl:
Qui dammi il cinque ..yo:smile:


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe la tua è un'opinione, la mia anche.



siamo all'asilo......
uè...

abbiamo capito tutti che si scherzava,,,,

non svacchamo please...è troppo presto....

andiamo avanti...
silenzio

l'argomento è interessante 

stavolta mi incazzo....
spe che prendo la bacchetta 

mi dispiace solo che il nostro amico non abbia più risposto....

:maestra:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> quoto :up:
> 
> :smile:annuccia è molto sveglia ed arguta.....



Se riuscirai a fartene soltanto una giuro che mi metto a broccolare come te! 
































Da questo momento so che sarò ad aeternum fedele :idea:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mammina
> Ma che hai mangiato stamattina pane e allegria?:rotfl:
> Qui dammi il cinque ..yo:smile:



Girati....


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se riuscirai a fartene soltanto una giuro che mi metto a broccolare come te!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






spiega meglio


----------



## Tyszui (29 Agosto 2012)

Eccomi Annuccia! Posso permettermi di rimettere un filo a fuoco gli argomenti principali del thread?

- La ricerca di una propria verità sessuale nel contesto di un rapporto di rispetto e amore è tradimento?
- La sessualità di uno dei due è un fatto privato o di coppia?
- Cosa vuol dire essere "maturi" sessualmente?

Ho letto di pecorine e di cinture peniche...non è esattamente ciò che nè mi aspettavo nè mi piace leggere...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> siamo all'asilo......
> uè...
> 
> abbiamo capito tutti che si scherzava,,,,
> ...


Si prendila, ma attenta a quando ti cali


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> spiega meglio



Meglio che non lo faccia credimi, altrimenti potrei anche spiegare bene con tanto di scene e fantasia.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Eccomi Annuccia! Posso permettermi di rimettere un filo a fuoco gli argomenti principali del thread?
> 
> - La ricerca di una propria verità sessuale nel contesto di un rapporto di rispetto e amore è tradimento?
> - La sessualità di uno dei due è un fatto privato o di coppia?
> ...



La ricerca della verità sessuale propria sta a sto punto nell'andare a provarle tutte, poi scegli.

La sessualità è un fatto propriamente privato, ma sai ogni tanto ci accoppia.

Essere maturi sessualmente sfiora anche la maturità di chi non fa certe domande.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Eccomi Annuccia! Posso permettermi di rimettere un filo a fuoco gli argomenti principali del thread?
> 
> - La ricerca di una propria verità sessuale nel contesto di un rapporto di rispetto e amore è tradimento?
> - La sessualità di uno dei due è un fatto privato o di coppia?
> ...



rispondo
ci provo...



1 domanda...
il tradimento per me è qualcosa di nascosto..celato...
la tua compagna è stata sincera..ti ha messo di fronte ad una sua realtà...e tu sei liberissimo di accettarla o meno...
poteva nascondertelo e non lo ha fatto...certo non è una cosa che si sente tutti i giorni....capisco che l'argomento è delicato,ma con l'amore tutto si può affrontare...

2 domanda
in coppia la sessualità non è privata...coinvolge entrambi...
in questo caso..puoi scegliere di far finta di nulla e farla rimanere una cosa solo sua....far finta insomma che questa doppia vita(chiamiamola così) non esista...che esistiate solo voi...oppure partecipare..e non intendo solo fisicamente...
ma  essendone al corrente,parlandone....poi spetta a lei convolgerti o meno...in altro modo...


alla 3 domanda non so rispondere


vabeh forse ho risposto male anche alle prime due...

però una cosa la voglio dire...
lei non ti vuole "dividere"...però tu in effetti la "dividi"con un'altra....

e ripeto il termine dividere poi è improprio....appartenete cmq l'uno all'altra...in modo diverso..inconsueto...


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si prendila, ma attenta a quando ti cali



SEMMAI DOVREI STARE ATTENTA A DOVE MIRO QUANDO PRENDO IN MANO LA BACCHETTA...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> rispondo
> ci provo...
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao a tutti,

sono nuovo del forum. 

Convivo da circa 3 anni con la persona che più mi ha reso felice ed orgoglioso di essere amato al mondo.

Il problema è che non è da sola...c'è un'altra lei, lesbica! Pur non avendo prove provate di tradimento, so per certo che ha avuto sbandate per altre ragazze: mi è infatti capitato di leggere una mail che ha inviato lo scorso anno ad una "nostra" amica in cui le diceva di aver subito moltissimo il suo fascino e che era disposta a mettere in dubbio le "pseudo certezze" (=me) che si era creata nel tempo.

Purtroppo, non è stato l'unico caso...non ho qualcosa di similmente "concreto" ma so che questo non è stato un caso isolato. 

Ho deciso che non era il caso di troncare il rapporto per questo motivo, perchè immagino sia naturale che lei, essendo bisex, possa cercare cose che da me non potrà mai avere. Ho anche letto delle conversazioni con delle sue amiche in cui dice "io amo il mio ragazzo, so che è lui la persona con cui voglio stare e con cui voglio passare il resto della mia vita", ma ahimè questa frase era sempre seguita da "però allo stesso tempo non voglio negare una parte di me".

Allora ho provato a discutere con lei della cosa e provare a trattare il tema a livello "di coppia": visto che lei è l'unica persona con cui ho mai fatto sesso (alla veneranda età di 30 anni...:smile:) avevo pensato che dei "menage a trois" potessere essere un modo adulto e di coppia di risolvere sia la mia che la sua curiosità.

Purtroppo ha detto che "non è pronta" e che non vuole "dividermi con nessun'altra"...ma ho l'impressione che questo sia solo egoismo e sia sotto sotto una maniera per continuare ad avere due vite parallele. In fondo è quello che chiede a me:"se farai sesso con qualcun'altra, soffrirò, ma in fondo sotto sotto sarò rincuorata, perchè è innaturale fare sesso solo con una persona nella vita, e meglio farlo adesso che quando avremo dei figli", dice sempre lei...

Come posso impostare un matrimonio ed eventualmente la nascita/crescita di figli con una persona per la quale la nostra coppia non è il tutto sentimentale?

Scusate se mi sono dilungato troppo...sono molto interessato a commenti/esperienze simili vissute da voi forumisti!  
Rileggi.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> SEMMAI DOVREI STARE ATTENTA A DOVE MIRO QUANDO PRENDO IN MANO LA BACCHETTA...



UN GHICCARI VUCI CUMMIA!! 

Mira dove vuoi, ma ti do un consiglio, non mirare dove penso tu stia pensando, si romperebbe la bacchetta .


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se riuscirai a fartene soltanto una giuro che mi metto a broccolare come te!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beato te....... e poi chi ti dice che voglia fami qualcuna qui dentro?..... sono già occupato con le compagne e/o mogli di chi sta qua dentro.... guardati intorno fratè..


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> beato te....... e poi chi ti dice che voglia fami qualcuna qui dentro?..... sono già occupato con le compagne e/o mogli di chi sta qua dentro.... guardati intorno fratè..


Aò ma che vuoi, io mi guardo e non cucco! ok me la sono cercata hai girato e rigirato .. "senza  sapere dove andare...." il coltello....


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *La ricerca della verità sessuale propria sta a sto punto nell'andare a provarle tutte, poi scegli*.
> 
> La sessualità è un fatto propriamente privato, ma sai ogni tanto ci accoppia.
> 
> Essere maturi sessualmente sfiora anche la maturità di chi non fa certe domande.



:sbatti:


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aò ma che vuoi, io mi guardo e non cucco! ok me la sono cercata *hai girato e rigirato *.. "senza sapere dove andare...." il coltello....


bella canzone.... tu come stai?.....


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Meglio che non lo faccia credimi, altrimenti potrei anche spiegare bene con tanto di scene e fantasia.




EMBEH???
ci scandalizziamo...

io no.




secondo me qualcuno si è impossessato del nick di claudio.....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :sbatti:



Quando vidi l'emoticon pensai ma guarda a questa come muove bene la testa e mi stavo eccitando, poi mi accorsi che era un uomo e s'ammosciò


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> bella canzone.... tu come stai?.....



Buh.. Ma baglioni sta nel podio tra i miei preferiti.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> bella canzone.... tu come stai?.....


tu come viiiiiiiiiiiviiiiiiiiiiii
come ti troooooviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
chi ti telefonaaaaaaaaaaaa
chi ti apre lo sportelloooooooo...chi..segue..ogni tuo paaaaasso...

-non me la ricordo più---

però adesso chi se la leva dalla testa....


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> rispondo
> ci provo...
> 
> 
> ...


DOVE C'E' GUSTO NON C'E' PERDENZA......:smile:.. il nostro amico deve solo decidere se la situazione gli piace o no..


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando vidi l'emoticon pensai ma guarda a questa come muove bene la testa e mi stavo eccitando, poi mi accorsi che era un uomo e s'ammosciò


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando vidi l'emoticon pensai ma guarda a questa come muove bene la testa e mi stavo eccitando, poi mi accorsi che era un uomo e s'ammosciò



:clava:

questa secondo me no  ti accita.....




ma



a me



si
tanto...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> EMBEH???
> ci scandalizziamo...
> 
> io no.
> ...


Solo nel ricordo di chi mi conosce per quello che mi conosce, mi sto muto. Ma diamo tempo al tempo e vedrai che colore porto gli slip.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> *DOVE C'E' GUSTO NON C'E' PERDENZA*......:smile:.. il nostro amico deve solo decidere se la situazione gli piace o no..




ecco...si....
bravo..


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Solo nel ricordo di chi mi conosce per quello che mi conosce, mi sto muto. Ma diamo tempo al tempo e vedrai che colore porto gli slip.



li porti.....


io no...





non mi provocare.....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> li porti.....
> 
> 
> io no...
> ...


Perfetto! ora e quando vorrò io e solamente io! sarai mia.


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> li porti.....
> 
> 
> io no...
> ...


:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


Smamma!


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Perfetto! ora e quando vorrò io e solamente io! sarai mia*.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:risata:





:rofl:non ce la faccio......



però porta un amico ok???....quando decidi

.....


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> :risata:
> 
> 
> ...



perchè è deboluccio ultimo?...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:l


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Smamma!


lasciamolo decidere a lei ahahahaah:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> lasciamolo decidere a lei ahahahaah:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Un uomo decide non una donna. 

Hai perso punti compà


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> :risata:
> 
> 
> ...


Mi piacciono soltanto i culi di donna.. perdonami..


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Un uomo decide non una donna*.
> 
> Hai perso punti compà


certo...perchè mica si può se ...lui...non vuole.....


però sai...
di solito...
parlo per me....


hanno voluto sempre.....



bah....
forse vivo su un altro pianeta....



trasferiamoci claudi in un altro 3d vuoi???
non mi va di svaccare l'argomento interessante del nostro amico...



lotta all'ultimo sangue???

io ci sto...


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi piacciono soltanto i culi di donna.. perdonami..



vabeh posso portare io un'amica se vuoi basta chiederlo...

però attento eh???


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> certo...perchè mica si può se ...lui...non vuole.....
> 
> 
> però sai...
> ...



Alcune volte in parole opere ed omissioni... ci sta quell'inconscio dove si dice o si scrive quello che non si vuole, trasferiamoci ok .


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vabeh posso portare io un'amica se vuoi basta chiederlo...
> 
> però attento eh???



Le chiacchere stanno per stizza! i fatti danno voce alla realtà. Prima.. assaggiami dopo si parla.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

caro tyszui..(cavolo che nome complicato...)
scusaci tanto..per prima avevo chiesto di non svaccare e poi l'ho fatto io
:incazzato:anche se sono stata costretta...

chiedi quel che vuoi e benvenuto..
qui siamo fatti cos' abituati ma non siamo male...

un bacio a te e compagna...

vado a scannarmi con ultimo....da qualche altra parte...
vediamo dove mi porta...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> caro tyszui..(cavolo che nome complicato...)
> scusaci tanto..per prima avevo chiesto di non svaccare e poi l'ho fatto io
> :incazzato:anche se sono stata costretta...
> 
> ...


Lascio a te la scelta.


----------



## Nameless (29 Agosto 2012)

Scusate eh, ma io non capisco perchè:

- se una persona etero che ha una relazione stabile ufficiale tradisce è uno stronzo bastardo
- se una persona bisex che ha una relazione stabile ufficiale tradisce... ha bisogno dei suo spazi.

Scusa eh, ma etero o bisex, se io ad un certo punto scelgo di stare con una PERSONA (uomo o donna), dedico il mio tempo le mie attenzioni eccetera eccetera a quella persona.

Non vedo perchè ci debbano essere due pesi e due misure.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> Scusate eh, ma io non capisco perchè:
> 
> - se una persona etero che ha una relazione stabile ufficiale tradisce è uno stronzo bastardo
> - se una persona bisex che ha una relazione stabile ufficiale tradisce... ha bisogno dei suo spazi.
> ...



:up: E non solo, leggi bene il resto ...


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lascio a te la scelta.



pardon....
non eri tu e solo tu quello che doveva decidere......


io sono una povera donnina....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pardon....
> non eri tu e solo tu quello che doveva decidere......
> 
> 
> io sono una povera donnina....


M.P ORA!


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> Scusate eh, ma io non capisco perchè:
> 
> - se una persona etero che ha una relazione stabile ufficiale tradisce è uno stronzo bastardo
> - se una persona bisex che ha una relazione stabile ufficiale tradisce... ha bisogno dei suo spazi.
> ...


per certi versi hai ragione....
ma qui non si discute su una donna che è divisa tra due uomini....
essendo bisessuale ...lui non potrà mai darle completamente ciò che vuole...
anzi lo mette al corrente dando lui la libertaà di scegliere....
sarebbe stato molto più semplice se avesse dovuto scegliere tra due uomini....


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> M.P ORA!



è scocciante M.P.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> per certi versi hai ragione....
> ma qui non si discute su una donna che è divisa tra due uomini....
> essendo bisessuale ...lui non potrà mai darle completamente ciò che vuole...
> anzi lo mette al corrente dando lui la libertaà di scegliere....
> sarebbe stato molto più semplice se avesse dovuto scegliere tra due uomini....


L'espressione "l'essere umano è poligamo" ti dice nulla di nuovo?

E il razzismo?  etc etc...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è scocciante M.P.


Allora mollami.


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Il problema è che non è da sola...c'è un'altra lei, lesbica! Pur non avendo prove provate di tradimento, so per certo che ha avuto sbandate per altre ragazze: mi è infatti capitato di leggere una mail che ha inviato lo scorso anno ad una "nostra" amica in cui le diceva di aver subito moltissimo il suo fascino e che era disposta a mettere in dubbio le "pseudo certezze" (=me) che si era creata nel tempo.
> Convivo da circa 3 anni con la persona che più mi ha reso felice ed orgoglioso di essere amato al mondo.
> 
> 
> Come posso impostare un matrimonio ed eventualmente la nascita/crescita di figli con una persona per la quale la nostra coppia non è il tutto sentimentale?


Io non credo che per lei la coppia etero non sia il tutto sentimentale...ma solo per l'aspetto fisico.
Io mi preoccuperei di più del fatto che ti ha definito una pseudo-certezza!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non credo che per lei la coppia etero non sia il tutto sentimentale...ma solo per l'aspetto fisico.
> Io mi preoccuperei di più del fatto che ti ha definito una pseudo-certezza!


E questo solo per i bisex ?


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E questo solo per i bisex ?


In questo caso di, il punto è che lei sembra essere bisex. Che c'entrano gli altri?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> In questo caso di, il punto è che lei sembra essere bisex. Che c'entrano gli altri?


Centra nel momento in cui, si fanno distinzioni, che siano sessuali o altro. 

è bisex? questo gli da il diritto di fare cosa ?


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Centra nel momento in cui, si fanno distinzioni, che siano sessuali o altro.
> 
> è bisex? questo gli da il diritto di fare cosa ?


Ma che c'entra in questo caso?

Lui parla di sentimenti, riferiti al fatto che lei possa essere bisex.

Che c'entra il diritto di fare cosa di chi è bisex o etero?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra in questo caso?
> 
> Lui parla di sentimenti, riferiti al fatto che lei possa essere bisex.
> 
> Che c'entra il diritto di fare cosa di chi è bisex o etero?



Ma sono io che.... o siete voi che non sapete leggere.


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma sono io che.... o siete voi che non sapete leggere.


Oggi non ti capisco...O_O


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Oggi non ti capisco...O_O



Leggetevi bene i 3D, C'è di tutto e per tutti per andare in bestia, cosa che a me è successa.


----------



## Tyszui (29 Agosto 2012)

Chiarisco per l'amica Eliade: io so perfettamente che è bisex, non me l'ha mai nascosto...quello che ho scoperto è che di certo ha avuto "cotte" (anche molto scottanti) con altre ragazze, sul tradimento fisico non so (e non lo voglio sapere). Il punto è che lei vuole impostare l'approccio a questa situazione in maniera privata (tipo "coppia aperta" ma senza che l'uno sappia dell'altra) mentre io preferirei soluzioni "di coppia" e di condivisione (che non vuol dire solo condivisione sessuale, ma anche il fatto che si possa parlare liberamente se dovesse nuovamente accadere di provare attrazione per altre ragazze). Penso di avere ragione io proprio perchè la sua impostazione mette in campo i presupposti per un tradimento...


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Eccomi Annuccia! Posso permettermi di rimettere un filo a fuoco gli argomenti principali del thread?
> 
> - La ricerca di una propria verità sessuale nel contesto di un rapporto di rispetto e amore è tradimento?
> - La sessualità di uno dei due è un fatto privato o di coppia?
> ...


I miei due cents:

- Dipende se tradisci o meno i sentimenti del partner. Cioè: se tu sai che lei è bisex e potrebbe aver bisogno di "altro" e a te va bene è un discorso, se a te non va bene, o lei non te lo dice affatto, e si fa una sua storia parallela chiaramente un altro. Vedila pure al contrario: se tu fossi bisex come ti comporteresti? Quando ti sentiresti di tradire? Ti rispondo io: ti sentiresti di tradire nel momento in cui non fossi sincero. Stessa cosa.

- Assolutamente di coppia.

- Nulla. Non vuol dire nulla.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Oggi non ti capisco...O_O


e allora non sono solo io.....

ESCI DA QUESTO CORPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Chiarisco per l'amica Eliade: io so perfettamente che è bisex, non me l'ha mai nascosto...quello che ho scoperto è che di certo ha avuto "cotte" (anche molto scottanti) con altre ragazze, sul tradimento fisico non so (e non lo voglio sapere). Il punto è che lei vuole impostare l'approccio a questa situazione in maniera privata (tipo "coppia aperta" ma senza che l'uno sappia dell'altra) mentre io preferirei soluzioni "di coppia" e di condivisione (che non vuol dire solo condivisione sessuale, ma anche il fatto che si possa parlare liberamente se dovesse nuovamente accadere di provare attrazione per altre ragazze). Penso di avere ragione io proprio perchè la sua impostazione mette in campo i presupposti per un tradimento...


Ah ecco, ora mi è più chiaro.
Ma sei sicuro che il suo tipo di approccio alla situazione, non nasconda in realtà una sorta di disagio per via del suo essere?
Che lei sia bisex è di "dominio pubblico" oppure è strettamente "privato"?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e non dire accussI', sembra che ti sia portata a letto tutti quelli del forum


te ne accorgi solo ora ? Tebe è in missione per il forum....quando avrà ultimato il suo giro la possiederò io come non mai no? Perchè questo è quello che le ho chiesto...dopo che ti sarai fatta tutto il forum finalmente sarai pronta per me...e sarai marchiata nelle natiche con i tre teschi del conte....ecchecazzo sempre verginelle imbranate mi? E che caspita e poi finalmente sarà diversa...inversamente infedele...e io seguirò i sette contro tebe...ste sette maledette virtù da cui non riesce a scappare manco morta...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Chiarisco per l'amica Eliade: io so perfettamente che è bisex, non me l'ha mai nascosto...quello che ho scoperto è che di certo ha avuto "cotte" (anche molto scottanti) con altre ragazze, sul tradimento fisico non so (e non lo voglio sapere). Il punto è che lei vuole impostare l'approccio a questa situazione in maniera privata (tipo "coppia aperta" ma senza che l'uno sappia dell'altra) mentre io preferirei soluzioni "di coppia" e di condivisione (che non vuol dire solo condivisione sessuale, ma anche il fatto che si possa parlare liberamente se dovesse nuovamente accadere di provare attrazione per altre ragazze). Penso di avere ragione io proprio perchè la sua impostazione mette in campo i presupposti per un tradimento...



Per i traditori! non spedite mai raccomandate di avvertimento altrimenti non tradite.

Il tradimento sta la dove ci conviene.
Ne devo fare un mio stile di vita su quella frase.


----------



## Tyszui (29 Agosto 2012)

Non lo dice appena si presenta, ma direi che non si nasconde, è abbastanza pubblico...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Tyszui!
> 
> La coppia è spesso un grosso problema anche quando è composta da meno di tre persone.
> E non importa davvero quanto anticrittogamico tu creda di avere mischiato al sangue che ti scorre nelle vene, perchè certi funghi, prima o poi si attaccano prima alla tua pelle, e successivamente di divorano nella loro parvenza di vegetale innocuità, mentre, invece, sono scaltri eterotrofi.
> ...


pecchi o caprigno essere di omissione
spiega qui a timbuctu
che ogni vittoria che possiamo vantare con le mogli
è sempre e solo una vittoria di pirro no?
O nel qual caso una pirofila in testa e tutto passa no?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Chiarisco per l'amica Eliade: io so perfettamente che è bisex, non me l'ha mai nascosto...quello che ho scoperto è che di certo ha avuto "cotte" (anche molto scottanti) con altre ragazze, sul tradimento fisico non so (e non lo voglio sapere). Il punto è che lei vuole impostare l'approccio a questa situazione in maniera privata (tipo "coppia aperta" ma senza che l'uno sappia dell'altra) mentre io preferirei soluzioni "di coppia" e di condivisione (che non vuol dire solo condivisione sessuale, ma anche il fatto che si possa parlare liberamente se dovesse nuovamente accadere di provare attrazione per altre ragazze).* Penso di avere ragione io proprio perchè la sua impostazione mette in campo i presupposti per un tradimento...*


No. Perchè non sarebbe tradimento se entrambi ne siete consapevoli. Lei non ti sta tradendo nel momento in cui ti dice che sia tu che lei avete la possibilità di farvi le vostre storie, ti sta solo dicendo che non vuole condividere le esperienze, che vuole essere discreta. E' divero.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> te ne accorgi solo ora ? Tebe è in missione per il forum....quando avrà ultimato il suo giro la possiederò io come non mai no? Perchè questo è quello che le ho chiesto...dopo che ti sarai fatta tutto il forum finalmente sarai pronta per me...e sarai marchiata nelle natiche con i tre teschi del conte....ecchecazzo sempre verginelle imbranate mi? E che caspita e poi finalmente sarà diversa...inversamente infedele...e io seguirò i sette contro tebe...ste sette maledette virtù da cui non riesce a scappare manco morta...



Asciuga le bave che sporchi il forum.


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e allora non sono solo io.....
> 
> ESCI DA QUESTO CORPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


apa:


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Asciuga le bave che sporchi il forum.


le sue eh.....???

ricominciamo???


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> le sue eh.....???
> 
> ricominciamo???



Vuoi sotto intendere che sbavo per te? alludi? allunghi la mano e poi la ritiri? 

Io la mia la scrissi, hai coraggio? sai quello che devi fare


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Eccomi Annuccia! Posso permettermi di rimettere un filo a fuoco gli argomenti principali del thread?
> 
> - La ricerca di una propria verità sessuale nel contesto di un rapporto di rispetto e amore è tradimento?
> - La sessualità di uno dei due è un fatto privato o di coppia?
> ...


Non è tradimento è avere le palle di dire le cose come stanno dentro di noi...della serie caro o cara io mi sento attratto da, mi piace questo, desidero quell'altro e ciò richiede una grande confidenza e sentirsi accettato dall'altro. Spesso si tace perchè è l'altro a mettere dei paletti...esempio io vorrei dirti che vorrei visitare un privè e tu prima che manifesti sto desiderio mi hai scaricato una pletora di giudizi sul mondo degli scambisti no?

La sessualità di ciascuno di noi resta sempre qualcosa di molto intimo e soggettivo giocata tra espansione e repressione no? Si teme il giudizio e la disapprovazione

Maturi sessualmente? N'altra sega mentale no?
Penso che sia quando si riesce a dare un grande significato alla nostra intimità...


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Vuoi sotto intendere che sbavo per te*? alludi? allunghi la mano e poi la ritiri?
> 
> Io la mia la scrissi, hai coraggio? sai quello che devi fare



neretto:no
perchè mio sommo devi decidere tu e solo tu ricordi.....

rosso:
no
perchè se "decido"di allungarla...non la ritiro...
perchè "so quello che devo fare"....


ho scritto dunque??


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un uomo decide non una donna.
> 
> Hai perso punti compà


Ultimo inutile girarci intorno sono sempre loro a decidere eh?
Credimi...le so ste cose...
Ma loro appunto sono abili nel farti credere il contrario...
Ultimo non ti fidare....che finisci tra Scilli e Cariddi..


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> neretto:no
> perchè mio sommo devi decidere tu e solo tu ricordi.....
> 
> rosso:
> ...


Ok sbavi, e fino a qua ne ero certo. 

Allungala ... starà a chi di dovere decidere se ne vale la pena.
Si non metto in dubbio che tu sappia che fare. fallo però!

Sono in M.P .


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok sbavi, e fino a qua ne ero certo.
> 
> Allungala ... starà a chi di dovere decidere se ne vale la pena.
> Si non metto in dubbio che tu sappia che fare. fallo però!
> ...




vabbeh non arrivare tardi però...
potresti essere *l'ultimo* e mi troveresti stanca...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo inutile girarci intorno sono sempre loro a decidere eh?
> Credimi...le so ste cose...
> Ma loro appunto sono abili nel farti credere il contrario...
> Ultimo non ti fidare....che finisci tra Scilli e Cariddi..


Parli per esperienza lo so, idem io.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vabbeh non arrivare tardi però...
> potresti essere *l'ultimo* e mi troveresti stanca...


Prendo il cell aspetta, se trovo i cell di certe escort, evito di fare la fila.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prendo il cell aspetta, se trovo i cell di *certe escort*, evito di fare la fila.


paghi???
credevo che figo per quanto tu dici le donne ti saltassero addosso gratis....


----------



## Tyszui (29 Agosto 2012)

State bboni...e state sul tema!


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> paghi???
> credevo che figo per quanto tu dici le donne ti saltassero addosso gratis....


si per menarlo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tyszui (29 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow, mi piace il tuo modo di ragionare...ma voglio portare il tuo ragionamento all'estremo: tu dici che se i patti ("liberi tutti") sono chiari, non è tradimento ma volontà di discrezione, crescendo nel frattempo insieme...quindi vuoi dire che il peggio che possa fare è non "praticare" questa opzione mettendo così lei in fuori gioco?! se c'è la musica, bisogna necessariamente ballare?!


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io la metto in dubbio. E se vuoi dare dimostrazioni oscuro è disponibile.  Mi fido soltanto di lui.. io.


oscuro?
No no, mi spaventa.
E se poi sbaglio a sputare?
Magari si incazza...no no...fidati sulla parola della mia eterosessualità...


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e non dire accussI', sembra che ti sia portata a letto tutti quelli del forum


davvero????
Allora continuo!!!!


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> oscuro?
> No no, mi spaventa.
> E se poi sbaglio a sputare?
> Magari si incazza...no no...fidati sulla parola della mia eterosessualità...


Tebuccia mi sei mancata  ... finalmente ora posso sbroccolare


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e secondo ma...
> 
> azzardo...
> 
> ...


Guarda...che sia latente, almeno in me concordo.
Mattia, non si è ancora abituato al fatto che ci piacicono gli stessi culi di donna e se si gira lui a guardarlo mi giro pure io.
Per un periodo mi sono sentita totalmente lesbica, facendo le mie scelte e avendo in famiglia sempre il supporto totale, un supporto del tipo.
Embè? 
Su questi temi la mia educazione è stata avanti anni luce.

Poi si cambia Si cresce. Mi si sono chiariti i gusti.

Pipiniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!

Comunque frocia è terribile. Come frocio.


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si si.... intanto ora le hai messo delle idee in testa


infatti. La mia reputazione è rovinata adesso!!!!

:blank:


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti io scherzavo, spero che micio... adesso lo abbia capito, mi preoccupavo per gli utenti masculi del forum io,  miii se mettiamo certe idee a tebastra e chi si salva ?


clà...ciao...flap flap


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti. La mia reputazione è rovinata adesso!!!!
> 
> :blank:


 quale reputazione?


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Eccomi Annuccia! Posso permettermi di rimettere un filo a fuoco gli argomenti principali del thread?
> 
> - La ricerca di una propria verità sessuale nel contesto di un rapporto di rispetto e amore è tradimento?
> - La sessualità di uno dei due è un fatto privato o di coppia?
> ...


prima domanda. Risposta: no.
Seconda domanda: risposta Di coppia. Assolutamente, il dirlo. Il farlo in questo caso direi di no.
Terza domanda. Dopo una certa età non vuol dire niente. Ognuno di noi ha trip erotici e voglie diverse e il sesso è sempre diverso.
Sempre se rimaniamo fuori dal mondo delle parafilie ovviamente


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> sono nuovo del forum.
> 
> ...


non l'imposterei proprio. che sia lesbica o etero non cambia proprio nulla ...rimane solo il fatto che tu non sei abbastanza per lei per appagare tutto il suo mondo sentimentale.


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma per cosa ti scusi si capiva che era ironico oltre più hai messo anche la faccina:smile:





farfalla ha detto:


> Veramente mi sembrava chiaro fosse una battuta. Io stavo per metterci l'aggiunta......



Ultimo,. azzo:incomincia a correre per il forum


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Agosto 2012)

E con Minerva si è sistemata anche questa storia:bye:​


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice...*considera il suo rapporto con le donne come qualcosa di solo suo...
> e vivi per le cose solo vostre...no?
> *A me al tuo posto la cosa mi divertirebbe non poco, ma so che lei mi spaccherebbe la testa per aver ravanato nelle sue mails no?
> 
> ...


ma non è uno spazio di interesse qualsiasi ....è una parte di vita intima ; il fatto che sia un'altra donna forse te lo fa pensare come giochino intrigante ma è veramente una v ita parallela come la definisce lui.


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Agosto 2012)

certo che tutto si riconduce alla genitalità...che vuoi che sia...un pisello , 3 piselli, una patata, 5, la diffenza non lo fa, anzi, per alcuni è anche eccitante.



datemi un flebo.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è uno spazio di interesse qualsiasi ....è una parte di vita intima ; il fatto che sia un'altra donna forse te lo fa pensare come giochino intrigante ma è veramente una v ita parallela come la definisce lui.





dammi un nome ha detto:


> certo che tutto si riconduce alla genitalità...che vuoi che sia...un pisello , 3 piselli, una patata, 5, la diffenza non lo fa, anzi, per alcuni è anche eccitante.
> 
> 
> 
> datemi un flebo.


quoto


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> paghi???
> credevo che figo per quanto tu dici le donne ti saltassero addosso gratis....



La mia insaziabile voglia di sesso mi porta anche a pagarle, visto quello che si trova in giro... insoddisfacente.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> si per menarlo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ti stai mettendo in mezzo a due siculi compà... e non nel senso letterale e fisico, e ti assicuro che la parola menarlo qua assume n'altro significato, quale ? quello che tu conosci bene, in assolo time.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> oscuro?
> No no, mi spaventa.
> E se poi sbaglio a sputare?
> Magari si incazza...no no...fidati sulla parola della mia eterosessualità...


Vedi, mi dai sempre spunti per scrivere e far sapere a tutti, quello che già tutti sanno, oscuro lo ha 21,5cm, se si sbaglia quello.. nsomma eh...  :rotfl:

















Ultimastro come te pare ? Flap flap .... :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti. La mia reputazione è rovinata adesso!!!!
> 
> :blank:


La tua reputazione sai quando verrà rovinata? quando me la darai, ed io ti dirò smamma non vali nulla.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non l'imposterei proprio. che sia lesbica o etero non cambia proprio nulla ...rimane solo il fatto che tu non sei abbastanza per lei per appagare tutto il suo mondo sentimentale.



Trovi sempre le parole giuste, come mai ?

Ok ora scannami.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> E con Minerva si è sistemata anche questa storia:bye:
> ​



La mia violenza non andava bene.


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti stai mettendo in mezzo a due siculi compà... e non nel senso letterale e fisico, e ti assicuro che la parola menarlo qua assume n'altro significato, quale ? quello che tu conosci bene, in assolo time.


ma a te te menano nel senso letterale.." ti picchiano" cosa c'è di più bello che nello stare in mezzo a due si..culi?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma a te te menano nel senso letterale.." ti picchiano" cosa c'è di più bello che nello stare in mezzo a due si..culi?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Te lo dico ?


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Te lo dico ?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non l'imposterei proprio. che sia lesbica o etero non cambia proprio nulla ...r*imane solo il fatto che tu non sei abbastanza per lei per appagare tutto il suo mondo sentimentale.*


dissento.
Sono due mondi diversi.
Che non possono essere scambiabili.
Lui appaga totalmente una sua parte, quella etero, ma la parte lesbica, chiamiamola così, non c'è uomo che possa nemmeno avvicinarsi.

Se non hai avuto un amore lesbo Min, non puoi capire la diversità di tutto che intendo.

Il nostro amico qui, fa assolutamente male a farsi queste paranoie.


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è uno spazio di interesse qualsiasi ....è una parte di vita intima ; il fatto che sia un'altra donna forse te lo fa pensare come giochino intrigante ma è veramente una v ita parallela come la definisce lui.


certo, è una vita parallela che comunque lui, come nessun uomo, sarebbe in grado di darle.
E non si parla di giochini intriganti o cazzi e fighe.

Si parla di affinità elettive, di sensibilità nostre. Di noi donne. E solo nostre.


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La tua reputazione sai quando verrà rovinata? quando me la darai,* ed io ti dirò smamma non vali nulla.*


invornito maleducato

:blank:


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> invornito maleducato
> 
> :blank:


Tebuccia

ah!! come vorrei essere il fiume Nilo per attraversare tutta Tebe .....


(sbroccolamento poetico):mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dissento.
> *Sono due mondi diversi.
> *Che non possono essere scambiabili.
> Lui appaga totalmente una sua parte, quella etero, ma la parte lesbica, chiamiamola così, non c'è uomo che possa nemmeno avvicinarsi.
> ...


quindi posso vivere una vita di coppia, formare una famiglia tenendomi un'amante parallela.
posto che per me non è possibile , continuo a non vedere la differenza etero o omo ai fini di questo concetto


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> certo, è una vita parallela che comunque lui, come nessun uomo, sarebbe in grado di darle.
> E non si parla di giochini intriganti o cazzi e fighe.
> 
> Si parla di affinità elettive, di sensibilità nostre. Di noi donne. E solo nostre.


e allora va bene un'amica


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> invornito maleducato
> 
> :blank:



Ma io voglio solo conquistarti.


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma io voglio solo conquistarti.


se eri  di roma era  facile conquistare Tebe.  è già successo   .:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e allora va bene un'amica


no...
non è così semplice.
Non lo è davvero.

Mollo il colpo. Oggi non ho le parole giuste...


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> certo, è una vita parallela che comunque lui, come nessun uomo, sarebbe in grado di darle.
> E non si parla di giochini intriganti o cazzi e fighe.
> 
> Si parla di affinità elettive, di sensibilità nostre. Di noi donne. E solo nostre.


Guarda che per me ha ragione Minerva, in questo caso basta solo un'amica. Mica per avere affinità elettive con Mobutu in azienda devo pigliarmi nel sedere la sua proboscidina! Oddio ho messo anche qui Mobutu!!!!


----------



## Tyszui (29 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e allora va bene un'amica


Quoto e aggiungo che la tendenza a coccolarsi e prendersi cura delle proprie amiche è altamente spiccata nella mia ragazza...quindi comprendo e riconduco razionalmente il tema dell'affinità elettiva, ma non quello del "desiderio del corpo femminile". E sì, lei in passato è stata 2 anni con una ragazza...


----------



## Tyszui (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no...
> non è così semplice.
> Non lo è davvero.
> 
> Mollo il colpo. Oggi non ho le parole giuste...


Ti prego però di tornare non appena le trovi perchè ho enorme interesse a sentire il tuo punto di vista...chiamale anche paranoie, ma si tratta della mia vita sentimentale che per me è tutto! Sono parole come le tue che possono aiutarmi a pensare e riflettere...


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Quoto e aggiungo che la tendenza a coccolarsi e prendersi cura delle proprie amiche è altamente spiccata nella mia ragazza...quindi comprendo e riconduco razionalmente il tema dell'affinità elettiva, ma non quello del "desiderio del corpo femminile". E sì, lei in passato è stata 2 anni con una ragazza...


Carissimo, la mia prima ragazza aveva le sue stesse affinità al corpo femminile...il risultato è stato alquanto strambo comunque alla fine, visto che lei ha dovuto con il suo successivo compagno accettare una promisquità sessuale senza paragoni con altri e altre che non hai idea...non so se un uomo normale possa reggere.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> te ne accorgi solo ora ? Tebe è in missione per il forum....quando avrà ultimato il suo giro la possiederò io come non mai no? Perchè questo è quello che le ho chiesto...dopo che ti sarai fatta tutto il forum finalmente sarai pronta per me...e sarai marchiata nelle natiche con i tre teschi del conte....ecchecazzo sempre verginelle imbranate mi? E che caspita e poi finalmente sarà diversa...inversamente infedele...e io seguirò i sette contro tebe...ste sette maledette virtù da cui non riesce a scappare manco morta...





Non so quuante volte mi dovrò ancora ripetere.....lascia stare le altre femmine.....


E tu Tebe stagli alla larga.......


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi posso vivere una vita di coppia, formare una famiglia tenendomi un'amante parallela.
> posto che per me non è possibile , continuo a non vedere la differenza etero o omo ai fini di questo concetto



E' dall'inizio che discuto su questo, e tutti fanno finta di non capire.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> pecchi o caprigno essere di omissione
> spiega qui a timbuctu
> che ogni vittoria che possiamo vantare con le mogli
> è sempre e solo una vittoria di pirro no?
> O nel qual caso una pirofila in testa e tutto passa no?


O asperrimo Conte, tu mi cogli in un momento di profonda riflessione intestinale che, per quanto telluricamente molesta, credo andrà a partorire, come la montagna della favola, nient'altro che un topolino.

Forte di questo stato di grazia, che mi illumina più che dopo aver letto tutte le profezie di Celestino nel medesimo istante, colgo un certo sfacelo nell'intromissione dello squallidissimo politically correct in una vexata quaestio che non nasce dall'essere di ottemperante appiattimento sia pur nelle diversità, come in un 1984 pieno di flebiti, ma si perpetua in un Fahreneit 451 in cui i fumetti sull'eguaglianza forzata, e contro ogni cromosomica evidenza, si sostituiscono a roghi di trattati su antichissime pergamene vergate da uomini che non si vergognavano a sentirsi differenti dalle donne.
Tu, che vieni dalla congrega dei Toni Mina e dei Bepi Tega, sai come chi cavalca il pene selvaggio e capriccioso sia titillato dallo stramazzare un po' BSDM di certe svenevolezze prostaglandiniche solo per breve tempo, ed il tempo stesso del titillo s'abbrevia vieppiù che le combinazioni di un fisico limitato e di una sessualità imperfetta vanno esperendo i possibili canovacci d'opera.
Tu ben sai anche, dall'alto del tuo trono bicuspidato, che la casta purezza della fede femminile è una maschera di stracci avvolta intorno al ghigno di Pasife che, più grande di un carro allegorico del carnevale fluminense, ha già fatto costruire un simulacro di vacca tanto grande da concupire stalle intere ad ogni respiro.
Perchè esse hanno già deciso, e questo tu lo vai dicendo come un Cassandrone destinato a non essere creduto, cosa faranno di te nel piccolo spazio che hanno attribuito a te nella loro ultraperforata vita.
E non è tutto così grazioso e allegro come in 'beneath the valley of the ultravixiens', che certo rappresenta il sommo capolavoro del genere ed il punto di non ritorno di cui ben si può dire "dopo di lui il diluvio", perchè v'è la connaturata tribolazione dell'arte nella stimolazione del corpo.
E non c'è lattice d'ebano cernierato che possa far inviperire il Tristano stanco ed il Parsifal che non trova nulla in cui far pascere il proprio Re dalla testa di porpora, perchè codesti sono palliativi, come un bidet ghiacciato per le emorroidi di fresco prolasso o un trastullo a tre con una fidanzata dalla sessualità che non disdegna i generi.
Poichè infine nessun clisma arriva a far frinire l'otite cronica, è inutile fingere un divertimento inerziale nel concupire due femmine allo stesso tempo, primariamente perchè esse sono sovente disinteressate al maschio e secondariamente perchè l'uomo nasce con un solo pene per una ragione ben precisa.
Esse hanno già vinto anche quando sono private di diritti, schiavizzate, infibulate e lobotomizzate, ne basterebbe mezza per sconfiggere un battaglione di maschietti iscritti al mensa semplicemente scoprendo la caviglia della loro gamba di legno con un gesto malizioso e perfido, talora anche solo con un rutto denso di aglio e peperoni maldigeriti.

L'uomo di intelligenza media, schiavo del sogno della lussuria più che del coito stesso, è bene che non si appropinqui mai ad una femmina con un optional tanto costoso, di difficile manutenzione e di dubbia funzionalità come la bisessualità.
L'uomo di porcaggine intelligente trova la sua scrofa da squartare ben fuori di casa, mentre tra le mura domestiche mantiene una graziosa porcellina d'india con la quale fare lunghe passeggiate ed ai figli della quale dare il proprio cognome ed il frutto delle proprie fatiche, ben sapendo di essere comunque il servo della propria bestiolina.
Non si può essere l'eroe dei due mondi in una pangea di scrofe che raggiungono la propria libertà di godere anche senza la tua virile sciabola dai pantaloni turchini!
E questo tu Conte lo sai bene, e lo spieghi sempre molto meglio di chiunque altro!


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> O asperrimo Conte, tu mi cogli in un momento di profonda riflessione intestinale che, per quanto telluricamente molesta, credo andrà a partorire, come la montagna della favola, nient'altro che un topolino.
> 
> Forte di questo stato di grazia, che mi illumina più che dopo aver letto tutte le profezie di Celestino nel medesimo istante, colgo un certo sfacelo nell'intromissione dello squallidissimo politically correct in una vexata quaestio che non nasce dall'essere di ottemperante appiattimento sia pur nelle diversità, come in un 1984 pieno di flebiti, ma si perpetua in un Fahreneit 451 in cui i fumetti sull'eguaglianza forzata, e contro ogni cromosomica evidenza, si sostituiscono a roghi di trattati su antichissime pergamene vergate da uomini che non si vergognavano a sentirsi differenti dalle donne.
> Tu, che vieni dalla congrega dei Toni Mina e dei Bepi Tega, sai come chi cavalca il pene selvaggio e capriccioso sia titillato dallo stramazzare un po' BSDM di certe svenevolezze prostaglandiniche solo per breve tempo, ed il tempo stesso del titillo s'abbrevia vieppiù che le combinazioni di un fisico limitato e di una sessualità imperfetta vanno esperendo i possibili canovacci d'opera.
> ...



 leggere tutto sto papiello?... stì cazzi..


----------



## Hirohito (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> leggere tutto sto papiello?... stì cazzi..


Battiato ma tu, cosa hai in comune con Battiato, oltre al naso ?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Battiato ma tu, cosa hai in comune con Battiato, oltre al naso ?


la poesia. la prosa non interessa.
grande Battiato!


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Battiato ma tu, cosa hai in comune con Battiato, oltre al naso ?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


prova ad indovinare..


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la poesia. la prosa non interessa.
> grande Battiato!


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Guarda che per me ha ragione Minerva, in questo caso basta solo un'amica. Mica per avere affinità elettive con Mobutu in azienda devo pigliarmi nel sedere la sua proboscidina! Oddio ho messo anche qui Mobutu!!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

quando sei così ti lovvo!


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Ti prego però di tornare non appena le trovi perchè ho enorme interesse a sentire il tuo punto di vista...chiamale anche paranoie, ma si tratta della mia vita sentimentale che per me è tutto! Sono parole come le tue che possono aiutarmi a pensare e riflettere...


è davvero difficile esporti e cercare almeno di farti intravedere cosa c'è di così diverso che tu uomo, non potrai mai dare a lei se è bisex.
Min dice che le affinità elettive si hanno con un amica. E' vero. Ma parla da etero. E ragiona da etero.

Preferisco che tu mi faccia domande e ti rispondo volentieri perchè così ti posso solo dire che è diverso, che le sensasioni sono diverse.
In tutto. Nel sesso. Nel dopo sesso. Nel prima del sesso.

Diverso.


sarò dislessica?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> è davvero difficile esporti e cercare almeno di farti intravedere cosa c'è di così diverso che tu uomo, non potrai mai dare a lei se è bisex.
> Min dice che le affinità elettive si hanno con un amica. E' vero. Ma parla da etero. E ragiona da etero.
> 
> Preferisco che tu mi faccia domande e ti rispondo volentieri perchè così ti posso solo dire che è diverso, che le sensasioni sono diverse.
> ...



Tebe è la prima volta che ti vedo toppare. 

Se invece il t..... vuole soltanto conoscere le diverse intensità di emozioni o sensazioni che possono esistere in una coppia gay, bhe allora sto toppando io.


----------



## Tyszui (29 Agosto 2012)

Ha ragione Ultimo...che sia diverso lo immagino...quello che più mi interessa è sapere se hai esperienza su come si riesce a far convivere serenamente la voglia di queste sensazioni così uniche con un amore etero! 

Riguardo all'argomento "etero o omo per me pari sono" sono d'accordo in linea di massima, ma in fondo accettare una forma di "diversità" è anche accettare i miei limiti cercando di comprendere la complessità di chi mi sta vicino...


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> è davvero difficile esporti e cercare almeno di farti intravedere cosa c'è di così diverso che tu uomo, non potrai mai dare a lei se è bisex.
> Min dice che le affinità elettive si hanno con un amica. E' vero. Ma parla da etero. E ragiona da etero.
> 
> Preferisco che tu mi faccia domande e ti rispondo volentieri perchè così ti posso solo dire che è diverso, che le sensasioni sono diverse.
> ...


tebe questa non è solo lesbica....altrimenti il problema non si porrebbe


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Ha ragione Ultimo...che sia diverso lo immagino...quello che più mi interessa è sapere se hai esperienza su come si riesce a far convivere serenamente la voglia di queste sensazioni così uniche con un amore etero!
> 
> Riguardo all'argomento "etero o omo per me pari sono" sono d'accordo in linea di massima, *ma in fondo accettare una forma di "diversità" è anche accettare i miei limiti cercando di comprendere la complessità di chi mi sta vicino...*


se mi dici che sei comunque per la coppia libera posso darti ragione e chiamarla "complessità"


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tebe è la prima volta che ti vedo toppare.
> 
> Se invece il t..... vuole soltanto conoscere le diverse intensità di emozioni o sensazioni che possono esistere in una coppia gay, bhe allora sto toppando io.


hem...non ho capito.


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimo, la mia prima ragazza aveva le sue stesse affinità al corpo femminile...il risultato è stato alquanto strambo comunque alla fine, visto che lei ha dovuto con il suo successivo compagno accettare una promisquità sessuale senza paragoni con altri e altre che non hai idea...non so se un uomo normale possa reggere.


promiscuità:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> è davvero difficile esporti e cercare almeno di farti intravedere cosa c'è di così diverso che tu uomo, non potrai mai dare a lei se è bisex.
> Min dice che le affinità elettive si hanno con un amica. E' vero. Ma parla da etero. E ragiona da etero.
> 
> Preferisco che tu mi faccia domande e ti rispondo volentieri perchè così ti posso solo dire che è diverso, che le sensasioni sono diverse.
> ...


e se non è etero che caspita ci sta a fare con lui:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tebe questa non è solo lesbica....altrimenti il problema non si porrebbe


....signorina di facili costumi pure?
il lesbismo come paravento per farsi i cazzi suoi in toto?


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e se non è etero che caspita ci sta a fare con lui:unhappy:



perchè è bisex.


io ormai sono trisex ma questo è un altro discorso


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e se non è etero che caspita ci sta a fare con lui:unhappy:


via... non possiamo capire, ci mancano le basi


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....signorina di facili costumi pure?
> il lesbismo come paravento per farsi i cazzi suoi in toto?


a me dei facili costumi importa nulla se non si richiede un vincolo


----------



## lunaiena (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' dall'inizio che discuto su questo, e tutti fanno finta di non capire.



Anche per me non fa differenza uomo o donna .....
Infatti è lui che deve accettare che la ragazza possa avere delle storie extra a lui...
indifferentemente che queste storie possano essere con dinne o con uomini..
oggi è con una donna magari un domani sarà con un uomo...
Secondo me molti lo vedono come un possibile ménage a trois e diciamo che a un uomo stare a letto
con due donne lo attizza molto o già solo pensare di poter sbirciare le porcate fatte da due donne a letto..ma non è questo il caso ...


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Anche per me non fa differenza uomo o donna .....
> Infatti è lui che deve accettare che la ragazza possa avere delle storie extra a lui...
> indifferentemente che queste storie possano essere con dinne o con uomini..
> oggi è con una donna magari un domani sarà con un uomo...
> ...


concordo!
:up:


----------



## Tyszui (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè è bisex.
> 
> 
> io ormai sono trisex ma questo è un altro discorso


E arriviamo alla domanda chiave: si può stare sentimentalmente ed in trasparenza con due persone (in questo caso di sesso differente) ma tenendo le due sfere nettamente separate? Avete esperienze di coppie che reggono su tali basi?


----------



## Tyszui (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....signorina di facili costumi pure?
> il lesbismo come paravento per farsi i cazzi suoi in toto?


Non dovrebbe...anche nelle sue conversazioni private con amici (che ho intercettato) dice che dal punto di vista maschile non chiede di meglio (modestamente...)


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me dei facili costumi importa nulla se non si richiede un vincolo


mizzica ma ogni tanto sei di coccio!
Ho capito.
Facevo una domanda perchè dalle tue risposte presupponevo che tu avessi letto qualcosa che a me era sfuggito.

Lei richiede un vincolo a lui?
Tipo.
Io scopo chi voglio e tu no?


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lei richiede un vincolo a lui?
> Tipo.
> Io scopo chi voglio e tu no?


A me pareva di si!


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> A me pareva di si!


pure a me...ma magari sbaglio


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> A me pareva di si!


Io ho capito che lei diceva scopiamo anche con chi ci pare ma nessuno dei due sa dell'altro, mentre lui diceva condividiamo anche queste esperienze extra.


----------



## Tyszui (29 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io ho capito che lei diceva scopiamo anche con chi ci pare ma nessuno dei due sa dell'altro, mentre lui diceva condividiamo anche queste esperienze extra.


È così come dici tu! E cmq quella della scopata è contemplata come caso estremo...io parlo di "vite parallele" anche in termini mentali e sentimentali...in generale io sarei per rendere la sua bisessualità un qualcosa di coppia!


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> È così come dici tu! E cmq quella della scopata è contemplata come caso estremo...io parlo di "vite parallele" anche in termini mentali e sentimentali...in generale io sarei per rendere la sua bisessualità un qualcosa di coppia!


mi spieghi dove starebbe la differenza se invece di una donna ti chiedesse un altro uomo...che ti intrigherebbe meno?
la sessualità etero,  bi o tri...si fa entrare o non si fa entrare come concetto a prescindere


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> fatemi un riassunto.
> 
> 
> questa Ciovine alla richiesta del ragazzo: Lo facciamo a tre, per scendere ad un compromesso, si è rifiutata perchè se vuole gestire da sola la relazione con la sua amica ?


yes


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> sono nuovo del forum.
> 
> ...


Alla faccia dell'egoismo...
Tu vorresti vivere ed avere figli da una che pensa esclusivamente al suo "soddisfacimento"? Cioé: tu le dai il permesso implicito di andare con un'altra, perché lei è diversa, e lei non ti da lo stesso permesso perché tu sei normale? 
Ma poi scusa: per pareggiare i conti tu proponi un ménage a trois? Non ti sembra egoistico anche questo atteggiamento? Non ho ben capito quale curiosità soddisfi...
Se lei è l'unica donna con la quale hai avuto esperienze sessuali, ti consiglio vivamente di farne delle altre, lasciandola con le sue amiche e non standoci insieme. Poi, se son rose, fioriranno. Ciao.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> O asperrimo Conte, tu mi cogli in un momento di profonda riflessione intestinale che, per quanto telluricamente molesta, credo andrà a partorire, come la montagna della favola, nient'altro che un topolino.
> 
> Forte di questo stato di grazia, che mi illumina più che dopo aver letto tutte le profezie di Celestino nel medesimo istante, colgo un certo sfacelo nell'intromissione dello squallidissimo politically correct in una vexata quaestio che non nasce dall'essere di ottemperante appiattimento sia pur nelle diversità, come in un 1984 pieno di flebiti, ma si perpetua in un Fahreneit 451 in cui i fumetti sull'eguaglianza forzata, e contro ogni cromosomica evidenza, si sostituiscono a roghi di trattati su antichissime pergamene vergate da uomini che non si vergognavano a sentirsi differenti dalle donne.
> Tu, che vieni dalla congrega dei Toni Mina e dei Bepi Tega, sai come chi cavalca il pene selvaggio e capriccioso sia titillato dallo stramazzare un po' BSDM di certe svenevolezze prostaglandiniche solo per breve tempo, ed il tempo stesso del titillo s'abbrevia vieppiù che le combinazioni di un fisico limitato e di una sessualità imperfetta vanno esperendo i possibili canovacci d'opera.
> ...


Io dunque a te t'ispiro
Cantami o capra...
della troia funesta
il lurido idillio...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

Comunque Ultimo mi sono travestito da donna...
Annuccia dice che me la dà...
Ho scoperto il suo lato debole...
vuole il masculo femmineo...
porc...me so fatto pure le cerette tebane...per apparire figa....
Ovvio poi quando l'ho sedotta come donna...
sguaino il mio dardo infuocato e lei mi dirà...

Cooooooooonteeeeee...

E io a lei...
Donna ku fu?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque Ultimo mi sono travestito da donna...


E sai che figa, anche.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sai che figa, anche.


Certo...


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo...
> View attachment 5355


Madonna. Poi dice che non è vero il detto “donna nana, tutta tana“. Che bella topa.


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Non lo dice appena si presenta, ma direi che non si nasconde, è abbastanza pubblico...


E allora non potrebbe essere che abbia scelto te, un uomo, come 'copertura' ufficiale?
Ha già avuto rapporti di lunga durata con uomini o solo con donne?
Una persona realmente bisessuale può provare trasporto affettivo e sessuale verso rappresentanti di entrambi i sessi, ma questo non significa affatto che li abbia contemporaneamente.
Io ci vedo più una certa confusione sulla sua sessualità.
In subordine, sui suoi sentimenti nei tuoi confronti.


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> yes



anima pia che sei.


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo...
> View attachment 5355



nessuna pietà per noi eh...


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma secondo me Oscuro ha una sessualità retrograda no?
> Per cui si ritrova a 40 anni a parlare di mutande, cazzi, culi e fighe come ne parlavamo all'asilo no?


Boh. Io colgo molta ironia e leggerezza in quello che dice Oscuro. E personalmente mi diverte leggerlo, ha uno stile tutto suo quando parla di certe cose. Ma poi come fai a giudicare la sessualità di una persona da quello che leggi o non leggi qui sopra? Mi sembri Joey Blow quando dice che voglio farmi credere aperta sessualmente ma in realtà non lo sono!


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non l'imposterei proprio. che sia lesbica o etero non cambia proprio nulla ...rimane solo il fatto che tu non sei abbastanza per lei per appagare tutto il suo mondo sentimentale.





Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è uno spazio di interesse qualsiasi ....è una parte di vita intima ; il fatto che sia un'altra donna forse te lo fa pensare come giochino intrigante ma è veramente una v ita parallela come la definisce lui.


Concordo.


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dissento.
> Sono due mondi diversi.
> Che non possono essere scambiabili.
> *Lui appaga totalmente una sua parte, quella etero, ma la parte lesbica, chiamiamola così, non c'è uomo che possa nemmeno avvicinarsi.
> ...


Paranoie? A me sembra che siano domande legittime quelle che si pone. Se io sentissi di non appagare completamente la sessualità del mio uomo (fermo restando che ci sono dei limiti ai quali nessuno può avvicinarsi: parlo di fantasie, desideri e di tutto un mondo intimo e incondivisibile che ci appartiene) mi farei dei problemi.

Come si fa a pensare di stare tutta la vita accanto a una persona che non si sentirà mai completamente appagata da te in un aspetto (la sessualità) che è cruciale in una coppia?


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> E arriviamo alla domanda chiave: si può stare sentimentalmente ed in trasparenza con due persone (in questo caso di sesso differente) ma tenendo le due sfere nettamente separate? Avete esperienze di *coppie *che reggono su tali basi?


Il mio parere è che si può, se funziona. Ma scordati di fare ancora parte di una coppia. La coppia non esiste più. Esistono due persone che hanno un legame aperto a terzi.


----------



## Annuccia (30 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque Ultimo mi sono travestito da donna...
> Annuccia dice che me la dà...
> Ho scoperto il suo lato debole...
> vuole il masculo femmineo...
> ...





prendo il primo aereo e sono da te....


----------



## Nameless (30 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> per certi versi hai ragione....
> ma qui non si discute su una donna che è divisa tra due uomini....
> essendo bisessuale ...lui non potrà mai darle completamente ciò che vuole...
> anzi lo mette al corrente dando lui la libertaà di scegliere....
> sarebbe stato molto più semplice se avesse dovuto scegliere tra due uomini....



scusate arrivo da pagina 10 e non ho volgia di leggermi le nove che mi mancano...

ma secondo me il discorso del "mi da qualcosa di diverso" non vale.

Io penso ci si innamori di / ci si interessi a PERSONE.
Poi che siano uomini o donne, dipende da tanti fattori.

Ah, io sono etero.


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> A me pareva di si!


e no! Se è così no. Troppo comodo!
Non ho capito una cippa della discussione allora.


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo...
> View attachment 5355









:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Paranoie? A me sembra che siano domande legittime quelle che si pone. Se io sentissi di non appagare completamente la sessualità del mio uomo (fermo restando che ci sono dei limiti ai quali nessuno può avvicinarsi: parlo di fantasie, desideri e di tutto un mondo intimo e incondivisibile che ci appartiene) mi farei dei problemi.
> 
> *Come si fa a pensare di stare tutta la vita accanto a una persona che non si sentirà mai completamente appagata da te in un aspetto (la sessualità) che è cruciale in una coppia?*


non è una questione di appagamento sessuale, l'ho scritto prima, anzi è proprio l'ultima cosa.
Qui si parla di scambi elettivi che per forza di cose la testa di un uomo non può nemmeno avvicinarsi a quella di una donna.
Come ben sai essendo femminuccia, fra donne, è un micro cosmo o macrocosmo diverso.
E' questo il punto di partenza.
La testa.
la sessualità ripeto, è ultima.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se mi dici che sei comunque per la coppia libera posso darti ragione e chiamarla "complessità"


Concordo ma con un'opzione, che i limiti non si conoscono, ed in situazioni del genere si rischia di farsi molto male.
Se ognuno di noi si conoscesse veramente, e se ogni volta questa conoscenza fosse messa alla prova, allora si  che potremmo dire conosco, "o credo di conoscere i miei limiti".


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Anche per me non fa differenza uomo o donna .....
> Infatti è lui che deve accettare che la ragazza possa avere delle storie extra a lui...
> indifferentemente che queste storie possano essere con dinne o con uomini..
> oggi è con una donna magari un domani sarà con un uomo...
> ...


La situazione che sin dall'inizio mi ha fatto incazzare,( ma non solo questo) è che, non è lui che deve accettare, ma loro devono accettare. Da subito mi è sembrato, anzi togli il sembrato, perchè l'inizio del 3D è chiaro, lei vuole lui deve.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> concordo!
> :up:



Concordi un tubo!! da quando le donne decidono da sole in situazioni del genere?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Concordi un tubo!! da quando le donne decidono da sole in situazioni del genere?



da sempre


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> E arriviamo alla domanda chiave: si può stare sentimentalmente ed in trasparenza con due persone (in questo caso di sesso differente) ma tenendo le due sfere nettamente separate? Avete esperienze di coppie che reggono su tali basi?


Si si può stare, e può farlo chi riesce a mettersi una bella maschera di ipocrisia, tu pensi che leggendoci e incanalando quello che ti conviene riuscirai ad indossarla?

Non ti provoco, scrivo soltanto chiaramente quello che penso, e se ci rifletti sto cercando di aiutarti.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non è una questione di appagamento sessuale, l'ho scritto prima, anzi è proprio l'ultima cosa.
> Qui si parla di scambi elettivi che per forza di cose la testa di un uomo non può nemmeno avvicinarsi a quella di una donna.
> Come ben sai essendo femminuccia, fra donne, è un micro cosmo o macrocosmo diverso.
> E' questo il punto di partenza.
> ...


e allora parliamo di appagamento cerebrale ...il discorso rimane comunque immutato: lui non le basta, punto


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mizzica ma ogni tanto sei di coccio!
> Ho capito.
> Facevo una domanda perchè dalle tue risposte presupponevo che tu avessi letto qualcosa che a me era sfuggito.
> 
> ...


Leggi il 3D nel passaggio figli.
Tranquilla che la tipa arriverà a quello che tu hai scritto, tanto ha messo le basi per poterlo fare.


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e allora parliamo di appagamento cerebrale ...il discorso rimane comunque immutato: lui non le basta, punto


Ok, lui non le basta. Ma non come uomo. Come sensibilità e altro.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sai che figa, anche.


Si si ma punge un po...... ma non dalla figa


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> da sempre


Mi sono fatto una risata sincera, e sai perchè? perchè so che sei seria.
Ma il mio ego, e tutto quello che ho vissuto, mi fornisce la risposta da darti, ma che uomini hai conosciuto e frequenti.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok, lui non le basta. Ma non come uomo. Come sensibilità e altro.


la sostanza è la stessa: voglio altro, tu non riempi il mio spazio affettivo-sentimentale -cerebrale-sessuale.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la sostanza è la stessa: voglio altro, tu non riempi il mio spazio affettivo-sentimentale -cerebrale-sessuale.



Scritto da Minerva non fa una piega, e se fosse scritto dal conte ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sono fatto una risata sincera, e sai perchè? perchè so che sei seria.
> Ma il mio ego, e tutto quello che ho vissuto, mi fornisce la risposta da darti, ma che uomini hai conosciuto e frequenti.



Claudio, lascia perdere, va

Non evolverai mai

da sempre, donne e uomini decidono da soli cosa va meglio per loro
anche quando sono in coppia


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la sostanza è la stessa: voglio altro, tu non riempi il mio spazio affettivo-sentimentale -cerebrale-sessuale.


Ma non per mancanze di lui. E nemmeno di lei.
E' così e basta.
Non è che si possa spiegare la sessualità, no?


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scritto da Minerva non fa una piega, e se fosse scritto dal conte ?


ma che cosa c'entra il conte?


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non per mancanze di lui. E nemmeno di lei.
> E' così e basta.
> Non è che si possa spiegare la sessualità, no?


buongiorno Tebe


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non per mancanze di lui. E nemmeno di lei.
> *E' così e basta.
> *Non è che si possa spiegare la sessualità, no?


certo. esattamente come è così e basta per te che hai bisogno di altro oltre a mattia; la differenza è che lei pretende di imporre una situazione alla luce del sole mentre tu hai optato per forse ti tradisco, forse no.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Claudio, lascia perdere, va
> 
> Non evolverai mai
> 
> ...



Chiara, evolversi vuol dire anche sbagliare. 
E ti dirò un'altra cosa, stai dicendo ad un tradito quello che lui ha imparato per prima cosa, che è solo, ma questo non implica non dare se stessi a qualcuno, ma vuol dire stare con i piedi per terra e far buon uso della sua evoluzione, a se ed alla coppia se si è deciso di rimanere assieme.


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

*buongiorno*

a tutti/e  

Ultimo tutto bene? :up:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che cosa c'entra il conte?



Era una maniera per darti ragione Minerva, bastava tu scrivessi, il conte avrebbe sbagliato a dire la sua. 

In pratica qua ci appigliamo sempre a mille possibilità vagliandole tutte, ma alla fine sappiamo tutti la verità, solamente cerchiamo talvolta per convenienza di leggere quello che meglio più ci aggrada. Ma è giusto così.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> a tutti/e
> 
> Ultimo tutto bene? :up:


Ora che ci sei tu... NO.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Era una maniera per darti ragione Minerva, bastava tu scrivessi, *il conte avrebbe sbagliato a dire la sua.
> 
> *In pratica qua ci appigliamo sempre a mille possibilità vagliandole tutte, ma alla fine sappiamo tutti la verità, solamente cerchiamo talvolta per convenienza di leggere quello che meglio più ci aggrada. Ma è giusto così.


continuo a non capire....sono pagine che dico sempre la stessa cosa e me ne rendo conto ma dell'opinione del conte non mi ricordo più , francamente sono abituata più a dire la mia che a negare quella degli altri.
non mettere polemica quando non ne esiste traccia


----------



## Annuccia (30 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo. esattamente come è così e basta per te che hai bisogno di altro oltre a mattia; la differenza è che *lei pretende di imporre una situazione alla luce del sole *mentre tu hai optato per forse ti tradisco, forse no.


lei non pretende...nè impone...
lei è fatta così...è nella sua natura e alla propria natura non ci si può imporre quindi
per correttezza lo ha messo al corrente...


avrebbe potuto tacere...scarsissime erano le possibilità di essere scoperta...
se tradissi mio marito con una donna non se ne potrebbe accorgere ne ora ne mai a meno che non ci veda a letto insieme...

ha messo in tavola la sua natura....
lui è libero di scegliere di accettare o meno questa "condizione"....


dove leggi che lei impone o pretende...


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la sostanza è la stessa: voglio altro, tu non riempi il mio spazio affettivo-sentimentale -cerebrale-sessuale.


Questo lo hai scritto tu Minerva, chiaro conciso e normale. 

Il conte avrebbe potuto scrivere, tu riempi il mio spazio etc etc come l'altra riempe lo stesso spazio..... inutile andarsi a cercare sentimenti spazi affettivi o altro, a me piace trombare e piace trombare più donne. 

Chiaro conciso e normale, ma per il conte però, come chiaro conciso e normale è per te quello che hai espresso. 

E non cerco polemiche, era una maniera per dire che c'è le raccontiamo tutte, e leggiamo soltanto quello che più ci aggrada, e questo credo succeda spesso, e ripeto, può anche essere giusto per certi versi.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lei non pretende...nè impone...
> lei è fatta così...è nella sua natura e alla propria natura non ci si può imporre quindi
> per correttezza lo ha messo al corrente...
> 
> ...


se fosse *la sua natura *non avrebbe una relazione con lui.


----------



## Annuccia (30 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se fosse *la sua natura *non avrebbe una relazione con lui.


ma sta con lui....
avrebbe potuto lasciarlo....


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se fosse *la sua natura *non avrebbe una relazione con lui.



Perchè ragioni per assoluti. Caldo/freddo, giusto/sbagliato. Cose così.


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non è una questione di appagamento sessuale, l'ho scritto prima, anzi è proprio l'ultima cosa.
> Qui si parla di scambi elettivi che per forza di cose la testa di un uomo non può nemmeno avvicinarsi a quella di una donna.
> Come ben sai essendo femminuccia, fra donne, è un micro cosmo o macrocosmo diverso.
> E' questo il punto di partenza.
> ...


Ancora peggio, quindi. Vuol dire che il nostro utente dovrá accettare di avere una compagna che ha parallelamente altre compagne con cui dividere sesso e microcosmo? Io non ce la farei, sarei gelosa marcia.

Dall'altra parte, se mi rendessi conto di  imporre una cosa del genere a chi mi sta accanto, uomo o donna che sia, mi rassegnerei a non avere un compagno fisso. Penso sia più onesto e rispettoso.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma sta con lui....
> avrebbe potuto lasciarlo....


ma sta semplicemente facendo quello che fanno quelli che vogliono la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè ragioni per assoluti. Caldo/freddo, giusto/sbagliato. Cose così.


vero. invece tu come la vedi?


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sta semplicemente facendo quello che fanno quelli che vogliono la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca


Probabilmente non ha ancora chiarito con se stessa cosa effettivamente desidera


----------



## Annuccia (30 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Probabilmente non ha ancora chiarito con se stessa cosa effettivamente desidera


vedi cosa succede a dire la verità....


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè ragioni per assoluti. Caldo/freddo, giusto/sbagliato. Cose così.



E' la stessa cosa che dissi io in altre parole.

Ed in effetti qua le spariamo tutte, anche quelle che non centrano con il 3D, vero annù ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Probabilmente non ha ancora chiarito con se stessa cosa effettivamente desidera


Già aspetta i figli. 

Ma andate a cagare va.


Gas non a te.  ma a loro :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *E' la stessa cosa che dissi io in altre parole.
> 
> *Ed in effetti qua le spariamo tutte, anche quelle che non centrano con il 3D, vero annù ? :mrgreen:


c'è una faccina che si spara?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è una faccina che si spara?


La mia sul tavolo ti va bene?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero. invece tu come la vedi?


Io penso che siamo individui, e non assoluti su gambe. Penso in altre parole che la tua natura sia esclusivamente tua e che altri ne abbiano di loro, anche avulse o contrarie alla tua. Se tu hai trovato tutto il necessario per te stessa comodamente racchiuso in un singolo essere umano, non vuol dire che qualcun'altro che non è nella tua stessa e fortunata condizione non ami lo stesso.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io penso che siamo individui, e non assoluti su gambe. Penso in altre parole che la tua natura sia esclusivamente tua e *che altri ne abbiano di loro, anche avulse o contrarie alla tua*. Se tu hai trovato tutto il necessario per te stessa comodamente racchiuso in un singolo essere umano, non vuol dire che qualcun'altro che non è nella tua stessa e fortunata condizione non ami lo stesso.


ma infatti se a lui sta bene tutto il pacchetto buona camicia a tutti


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti se a lui sta bene tutto il pacchetto buona camicia a tutti


Ma non gli sta bene.

Altrimenti qua che ci fa? e che stiamo a discutere allora? e che sto a dire da alcuni giorni io? che si cercano delle risposte a ciò che già si sa. Ma conviene sempre leggere e recepire quello che più al momento ci aggrada.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma non gli sta bene.
> 
> Altrimenti qua che ci fa? e che stiamo a discutere allora? *e che sto a dire da alcuni giorni io*? che si cercano delle risposte a ciò che già si sa. Ma conviene sempre leggere e recepire quello che più al momento ci aggrada.


a saperlo


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a saperlo



Ti odio...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti se a lui sta bene tutto il pacchetto buona camicia a tutti


Questo sicuramente, ma a me pareva che tu criticassi lei.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Boh. Io colgo molta ironia e leggerezza in quello che dice Oscuro. E personalmente mi diverte leggerlo, ha uno stile tutto suo quando parla di certe cose. Ma poi come fai a giudicare la sessualità di una persona da quello che leggi o non leggi qui sopra? Mi sembri Joey Blow quando dice che voglio farmi credere aperta sessualmente ma in realtà non lo sono!


Ah vero mi sono dimenticato le faccine
Sole...battuta no?
Cerco di essere il più easy possibile...
E so che Oscuro mi legge nella chiave giusta
e se fa do risate no?

Anche essere aperti o chiusi sessualmente è un criterio soggettivo...no?
QUello che per alcune persone può essere molto trasgressivo per altre può essere addirittura banale no?:smile:


----------



## Tyszui (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma non gli sta bene.
> 
> Altrimenti qua che ci fa? e che stiamo a discutere allora? e che sto a dire da alcuni giorni io? che si cercano delle risposte a ciò che già si sa. Ma conviene sempre leggere e recepire quello che più al momento ci aggrada.


Come singolo non mi sta bene...cerco di capire se si può trovare una soluzione di coppia! Io non sono un "benpensante" e sono pronto intellettualmente a soluzioni anche "creative"...il mio timore è che lei sia a priori chiusa mentalmente in un "è una cosa mia, non puoi capire", atteggiamento ben espresso da Tebe. 

Io su questo continuerò a contenderla cercando di convincerla che la nostra coppia è un tutto inclusivo e non esclusivo.

Mentre la convinco, non escludo di potermi togliere qualche sfizio...anche solo per poter vedere di far uscire la situazione da una comfort zone un po' soffocante...


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Come singolo non mi sta bene...cerco di capire se si può trovare una soluzione di coppia! Io non sono un "benpensante" e sono pronto intellettualmente a soluzioni anche "creative"...il mio timore è che lei sia a priori chiusa mentalmente in un "è una cosa mia, non puoi capire", atteggiamento ben espresso da Tebe.
> 
> Io su questo continuerò a contenderla cercando di convincerla che la nostra coppia è un tutto inclusivo e non esclusivo.
> 
> *Mentre la convinco, non escludo di potermi togliere qualche sfizio*...anche solo per poter vedere di far uscire la situazione da una comfort zone un po' soffocante...


Puoi chiarire il neretto?


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo. esattamente come è così e basta per te che hai bisogno di altro oltre a mattia; la differenza è che lei pretende di imporre una situazione alla luce del sole mentre tu hai optato per* forse ti tradisco, forse no.*


No no. Non c'è mai stato nessun dubbio che lo avrei tradito dopo avere rotto il patto di fedeltà.
Se lui fosse stato per la coppia aperta avrei fatto i salti di gioia, figurati.

Chi di pipino ferisce di pipino perisce.
E' una legge universale, mia cara.


----------



## Tyszui (30 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Puoi chiarire il neretto?


Dico che più leggo le vostre interessanti osservazioni, più l'idea della "coppia aperta" acquista valore come soluzione di breve termine al mio disagio mentale...io non posso cambiare la testa della mia ragazza da un giorno all'altro...sono convinto che condividere tutto di noi a livello di coppia sia culturalmente, intellettualmente e affettivamente stimolante. Ce la farò, riuscirò a farla crescere su questo sentiero.

Nel frattempo sto al suo gioco ("vedo" direbbero i giocatori di poker) e vediamo cosa succede...


----------



## Tyszui (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no. Non c'è mai stato nessun dubbio che lo avrei tradito dopo avere rotto il patto di fedeltà.
> Se lui fosse stato per la coppia aperta avrei fatto i salti di gioia, figurati.
> 
> Chi di pipino ferisce di pipino perisce.
> E' una legge universale, mia cara.


Coppia aperta "omertosa" o "consapevole"?!


----------



## gas (30 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Dico che più leggo le vostre interessanti osservazioni, più l'idea della "coppia aperta" acquista valore come soluzione di breve termine al mio disagio mentale...io non posso cambiare la testa della mia ragazza da un giorno all'altro...sono convinto che condividere tutto di noi a livello di coppia sia culturalmente, intellettualmente e affettivamente stimolante. Ce la farò, riuscirò a farla crescere su questo sentiero.
> 
> Nel frattempo sto al suo gioco ("vedo" direbbero i giocatori di poker) e vediamo cosa succede...


Mi pare un' ottima soluzione e anche molto stimolante


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non è una questione di appagamento sessuale, l'ho scritto prima, anzi è proprio l'ultima cosa.
> Qui si parla di scambi elettivi che per forza di cose la testa di un uomo non può nemmeno avvicinarsi a quella di una donna.
> Come ben sai essendo femminuccia, fra donne, è un micro cosmo o macrocosmo diverso.
> E' questo il punto di partenza.
> ...



ma se la sessualità è l ultima, come mai questa necessità di uno scambio sex con una donna ?


sono tarda e poco di tendenza tebe. pietà.


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Coppia aperta "omertosa" o "consapevole"?!


coppia aperta omertosa.
A me non interessa sapere dove lui infila, eventualmente, il suo pipino.
Affari suoi.


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Agosto 2012)

mi rendo conto che è una domanda inutile, mi risponderesti che è cosi è basta.


a me nonostante le affinità con una donna, lo troverei solo disgustoso, quindi non non posso comprendere, come nemmeno posso comprendere la coppia aperta. 

se uno va in coppia va in duo.

se uno si apre al resto del mondo non è in coppia. è una cosa diversa.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Come singolo non mi sta bene...cerco di capire se si può trovare una soluzione di coppia! Io non sono un "benpensante" e sono pronto intellettualmente a soluzioni anche "creative"...il mio timore è che lei sia a priori chiusa mentalmente in un "è una cosa mia, non puoi capire", atteggiamento ben espresso da Tebe.
> 
> Io su questo continuerò a contenderla cercando di convincerla che la nostra coppia è un tutto inclusivo e non esclusivo.
> 
> Mentre la convinco, non escludo di potermi togliere qualche sfizio...anche solo per poter vedere di far uscire la situazione da una comfort zone un po' soffocante...


Ecco vedi? era quello che dicevo io? lei vuole! mentre dovete essere in due a volere.

Solo che dall'apertura del 3D mi era sembrato di capire che tu sottostavi a lei.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Tyszui ha detto:


> Dico che più leggo le vostre interessanti osservazioni, più l'idea della "coppia aperta" acquista valore come soluzione di breve termine al mio disagio mentale...io non posso cambiare la testa della mia ragazza da un giorno all'altro...sono convinto che condividere tutto di noi a livello di coppia sia culturalmente, intellettualmente e affettivamente stimolante. Ce la farò, riuscirò a farla crescere su questo sentiero.
> 
> Nel frattempo sto al suo gioco ("vedo" direbbero i giocatori di poker) e vediamo cosa succede...


:up: ora si che ci siamo.Ma stai sempre attento perchè oltre quel limite che credi di avere, c'è anche lei che può stupirti.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> coppia aperta omertosa.
> A me non interessa sapere dove lui infila, eventualmente, il suo pipino.
> Affari suoi.


Forse sbaglio, ma nel trio ci sono due donne, con lui presente, sbaglio t... ?


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Agosto 2012)

ecco, chiamare "creatività" quello che io leggo per scelta assolutamente egoistica nella *economia di una coppia, personalmente non lo accetterei. 

la creatività è altra roba, nella coppia.*


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco vedi? era quello che dicevo io? lei vuole! mentre dovete essere in due a volere.
> 
> Solo che dall'apertura del 3D mi era sembrato di capire che tu sottostavi a lei.


e nemmeno poco.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e nemmeno poco.


Infatti... e comunque anche io vedo nella coppia altro, ma mi adeguo a certi pensieri che si sviluppano qua dentro e cerco di capirli e di insomma...

Ok non c'è nulla da capire:mrgreen: Anche perchè o ci si nasce o si mettono maschere.


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti... e comunque anche io vedo nella coppia altro, ma mi adeguo a certi pensieri che si sviluppano qua dentro e cerco di capirli e di insomma...
> 
> Ok non c'è nulla da capire:mrgreen: Anche perchè o ci si nasce o si mettono maschere.



eh si...


----------

